# My D is Gone; Goodies Available



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I am selling my 335d and wanted to give you fellow d owners first chance before I post them elsewhere.

Here is what I have:

Complete set of front and rear genuine BMW black rubber floor mats and a trunk liner (SOLD)

Warning triangle with mounting brackets and mounting screws

Set of wheel locks (SOLD)

Black Sapphire Metallic touch up paint kit (SOLD)

I need to check what I paid for them but I will be selling them for 50% of retail.

If interested email me: rmorin49ATgmail.com

I'll be listing them elsewhere on Monday, 12/17/12.


----------



## pedser (Jul 19, 2006)

What are you getting .......I know that you liked the "D" 

P


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

please shoot me a price on the floor mats/trunk liner and touch up paint


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

See email please.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

If the weather cooperates I'll be turning in my d tomorrow and picking up my new ride. I'll hold the details to minimize the flaming as I am trying the "other Bavarian sport sedan". I'll try to take pics this weekend of everything I have for sale so I can send them to anyone that is interested. I would like to avoid having to ship so I am willing to deliver within 50 miles of the Frederick/Hagerstown, MD area.

Added: I believe I also have an oil filter and 8 quarts of BMW Diesel oil. I will sell everything for 50% of retail. Shipping will be expensive so local pickup is desired. I'll throw in a couple gallons of DEF and a 1 liter container with a spout that connects directly to the fill port on the car.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

rmorin49 I'm interested in the oil and filter. I'm in DC but I could meet you in Frederick. James


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

jfxogara said:


> rmorin49 I'm interested in the oil and filter. I'm in DC but I could meet you in Frederick. James


This will work. I am off until Jan. 2nd but we can arrange a place to meet.

Send me a PM.

Only items I have left now is the touch up paint and the free DEF.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

OK thanks anyway then. I was looking for oil/filters. Best, James


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

jfxogara said:


> OK thanks anyway then. I was looking for oil/filters. Best, James


Sorry, I just realized this oil and filters are for my Z4.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I still have the warning triangle, mounting brackets and screws and the touch up paint if anyone is interested. I also have a couple gallons of DEF and a filler container if anyone wants it. Send me a PM if you are interested.

The DEF and filler nozzle are also taken. Down to the warning triangle, mounting brackets, screws and the touch up paint.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Just remembered that I removed the license plate frames from my d before I traded it. They are very nice, heavy stainless black chrome frames with "BMW" engraved on the frame. I think I paid $25 apiece for them. I'll let them go for $10 each plus shipping. Send me a PM or if you want a picture send me an email: rmorin49ATgmail.com.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

My d is gone too. I suspect you got the Audi a6. Am I right?


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I thought TDI's weren't out until summer.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> My d is gone too. I suspect you got the Audi a6. Am I right?


Nope, went with an A4 Quattro with a 6 speed manual and the sport package. Had to have my dealer get the car from NJ as there wasn't a six speed with manual anywhere in the greater Balt/DC area in the color I wanted. The price of diesel and lack of a manual tranny were the main reasons I traded. I liked the 335d but find it to be a bit boring to drive. If BMWNA brings a 5 series diesel with a manual tranny to the US I may come back to BMW. I still have my Z4 for weekend drives in nice weather. The A4 will serve as my daily driver.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

rmorin49 said:


> Nope, went with an A4 Quattro with a 6 speed manual and the sport package. Had to have my dealer get the car from NJ as there wasn't a six speed with manual anywhere in the greater Balt/DC area in the color I wanted. The price of diesel and lack of a manual tranny were the main reasons I traded. I liked the 335d but find it to be a bit boring to drive. If BMWNA brings a 5 series diesel with a manual tranny to the US I may come back to BMW. I still have my Z4 for weekend drives in nice weather. The A4 will serve as my daily driver.


Well I was close. I suspected Audi because you have hinted at it for a while now. I miss our d and it was a great car automatic tranny and all. The x5M is a beast though and we love it. I doubt BMW will offer a 6MT diesel in the U.S. given that they keep limiting offerings of 6MT on gas cars. I will likely stay the gas route from here on out unless I get a 320d for its supposedly astonishing fuel economy. The 335d was great stop light burner, but its fuel economy was nothing to write home about. My 535i 6MT gets 27-28 mpg highway and the 335d gave me about 32-33. I will not go back to diesel unless I can get in the mid-40's highway.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Well I was close. I suspected Audi because you have hinted at it for a while now. I miss our d and it was a great car automatic tranny and all. The x5M is a beast though and we love it. I doubt BMW will offer a 6MT diesel in the U.S. given that they keep limiting offerings of 6MT on gas cars. I will likely stay the gas route from here on out unless I get a 320d for its supposedly astonishing fuel economy. The 335d was great stop light burner, but its fuel economy was nothing to write home about. My 535i 6MT gets 27-28 mpg highway and the 335d gave me about 32-33. I will not go back to diesel unless I can get in the mid-40's highway.


I concur with your view. I enjoyed my 335d and it was my first experience with a diesel engine vehicle. I expect to get at least 30 mpg with the A4 and considering the difference in price between gasoline and diesel, the cost will be negligible. I was a bit concerned about the long term reliability of the 335d and if I had kept it I would likely have purchased an extended warranty. The posts about the costs of a fuel injector were a bit scary. The 320d with a manual tranny would be a great commuter car.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

My wife drives a 2010 A4 with 6-speed manual. It's been a great car, but I'm sure it would be better with the sport package. Enjoy!

--Phil


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Philm35 said:


> My wife drives a 2010 A4 with 6-speed manual. It's been a great car, but I'm sure it would be better with the sport package. Enjoy!
> 
> --Phil


Thanks. Yes, the seats with the sport package are fantastic, a lot like the BMW sport seats but a bit more form fitting. The sport suspension also improves the handling and lowers the car by 20 mm. With the 245-40-18 NON runflats, the car handles very, very well especially with the Quattro drivetrain.


----------

